# D-League Teams



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

Any idea if the D-League is going to expand their team base this year? It seems like it would be tough to be a d-league for 30 teams with the number of teams they have now. But it also seems like it would be tough to start and organize more teams before their season starts.

I'm hoping they had a team in Tampa but that probably won't happen because there is a team 2 hours away in Ft Myers, the Florida Flame. I might actually consider driving to see a couple of the games.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I think the next 7 teams are going to be added during the season. They are probably scoping out the locations now. 

Stern did say that by 2006-07, there would be 15 operational NBA-DL teams. I'm going to bookmark the NBADL page, because they always seem to have new NBADL articles on it.


----------



## SignGuyDino (Apr 30, 2003)

Long Beach and Richmond are good bets.

Also look for another team in Florida.


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

I hope really bad Long Beach gets a team.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Give me a team in the Midwest near Chicago or Detroit lol


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

kamego said:


> Give me a team in the Midwest near Chicago or Detroit lol


I know Grand Rapids had a CBA team. To me it would only make sense for them to have a Detroit or Chicago affiliated team there.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

I wouldn't be surprised to see if New Hampshire got a team...they got the Verizon Arena...in 2010...

Any word on expanding the draft to another round next year?


----------

